# Innova baraka



## lilmo (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm am considering purchasing my first inflatable, and have found this model. I have never heard of it, does anyone have experience or information on it.

Sent from my XT1650 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

lilmo, Welcome to the Buzz.

Lots of boats could be just what you need, however there are some things that would be helpful to know in sizing up a boat such as: What kind of water do you plan to run with it? The boat you posted looks like an inflatable lake canoe due to the high seats in the front and back. If you plan on running whitewater, you'll want a lower center of gravity, and a tough material. We can't tell what the material is from what you've posted.

Add some details and folks will be able to help you more.

Thanks,

-AH


----------



## lilmo (Sep 13, 2017)

These are the specs I have never heard on the material. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## lilmo (Sep 13, 2017)

And I would be mostly using it for River paddling, small white water. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

They look very interesting. I have seen the Innova brand but do not have any experience with them. Looks like a fairly old Czech company trying to break out in the US.

I couldn't find any good specs on the material. It appears to be a rubber coated nylon which may be great. It is stated they are good for up to class 3. At 23.5 k (50lbs if my math is correct) it seems heavy. The plywood seats would be part of that but it may be because the material is heavy duty.

I always think that is interesting. When I was much younger people would paddle sevylor Tahitis on the lower Rogue. They are made of a pretty light cheap material. You wouldn't likely ever see someone on the lower Rogue these days in one. My point is that this would probably be OK for whatever you might do but may not be ideal. It might be great and in my opinion would depend upon the material and the recommended PSI when inflated. 

If it is tough enough, can be patched in the field, and is stiff enough, you're good.

The price I saw was $1099. Personally, for that kind of money I would be looking at an NRS Outlaw, Tributary Tomcat, or an Aire. The NRS and Tributary are a little less expensive. The Aire a little more. These are known and have good customer service.

Just my opinion, others may vary, and the big variable is the material used in the Innova. It may be a heavy duty, self bailing IK that is a good deal because the brand is not well known.


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

Just saw the specs you posted. The Aire and Tributary pressures are a recommended 2.5 PSI and this is a max 3PSI so that is a good sign.

If you get it, give us all a review after a few uses.


----------



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

I think Innova has an upgraded Safari version now that is less exp. than this one and is pretty much a pure ww IK. I have seen vids of this and they look good.
Just a thougt.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

*Canoe vs kayak*

The OP was asking about an inflatable CANOE. The Innova Safari model is a kayak. Same with the Tomcat and Tributary. Aire does make a canoe, but the cost is twice as much as this Innova. Aire's materials are well known, as is their warranty. No idea about rubber-coated nylon on the Innova.

So the first step is figuring out if the poster wants to sit with a double-blade paddle or kneel with a single blade. If the material is solid, the design would be an interesting option for flying in to a remote river as a canoeist. It looks like it has integrated thigh straps; kind of cool. I'd want to make sure it could be patched if needed if I was flying into the Alsek or something like that.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

My wife was gifted an Innova Traveler kayak years and years ago. The material is alright, but it's not as good as a typical Aire/ Trib/ Hyside boat. I don't like the smallish side tubes and lots of floor, the initial stability suffers as a result. I like Aire brand inflatables for value and performance. If they weren't so damn much money, I'd have Sotar IK's but they are double the price of the Aires. An Aire Tributary Tomcat tandem is less money than what you are looking at, and would be better in whitewater.


----------

